# Lost in Acronyms



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

So I am new to the low cut Bermuda world, and learning new things about maintaining a low cut lawn weekly. However Oftentimes find myself lost in the acronyms:

Bench HOC
Actual HOC
OM

And a few others that I do not fully understand. I know HOC means height of cut - but what is bench HOC vs actual HOC?

Was just reading thread on Soil Management and it means almost nothing, because the acronym OM is used extensively in several post, but I have no idea what that means.

So, with that in mind, is there a possibility that a thread can be created with FAQ or Glossary created and posted at the top of perhaps the General Discussion forum?

I am pretty sure there are others in the same boat - I am probably just the first to ask in a thread created expressly for that purpose.

Thoughts?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

OM= Organic Matter
Bench HOC= The HOC you set while it's in the garage or wherever
Actual HOC= The HOC of the grass after you actually mow the lawn. Depending on the condition of your turf your HOC may actually be higher or lower than your bench HOC.

Does that clear it up a little? If not please let me know and I can explain more if needed.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Topcat said:


> So I am new to the low cut Bermuda world, and learning new things about maintaining a low cut lawn weekly. However Oftentimes find myself lost in the acronyms:
> 
> Bench HOC
> Actual HOC
> ...


Good idea. I can create glossary thread in the Articles & FAQs subforum. I'll start with these three and will add to it as folks request.

*HOC Bench*: Height of cut as measured with something like an Accu-Gage in the garage/shop. This is the actual distance between the tip of the bedknife and the bottom of the rollers/drum.

*HOC Effective/Actual*: The actual height of cut when mowing - which is usually different than the bench HOC due to factors such as the weight of the mower and turf conditions (more or less thatch, etc). Effective HOC can also be influenced by the equipment setup - traditional vs floating head mower, grooved vs smooth roller, etc. Effective HOC can be measured with a Prism-Gage.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ef95Qe2mKgM​
*OM*= Organic Matter


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

a few more?

Milo

All the fertilizer acronyms - N, P, K, Fe, ect.

PGR


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Awesome. Thanks.


----------

